# Introducing my kitty project.



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I have an idea that I am hoping my cats learn to love. I wanted to make some shelves that'll go up the wall and then connect a cat walk throughout the whole ceiling of my bedroom and I also want to do it in my living room as well. I wanted to try it in the bedroom first, and we don't have the actual cat walk done yet, but it'll get there. It's been WEEKS but we finally figured out how to get the shelves to be secure on the walls - so here are some photos. They're still figuring them out, and I am hoping it wasn't a complete waste.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Danielle, WOW! Love it! I've been thinking along those lines to!!
I think your guys are already having a blast!! 
You've got some cute furkids there!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is pretty awesome. The cats look like they are having fun.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

Sounds like a wonderful idea, and your cats are already enjoying the steps!

As you continue with the project, consider a layout that has more than a single route up and down the catwalk (once you get to that part), since you have multiple cats. All it takes is for one stubborn cat to decide he/she wants to hang out on one of the platforms to create a traffic jam and block everyone else's path  

I would also suggest having a catwalk that's deep enough so that the cats can comfortably lie down sideways and lounge/nap to their heart's content 

Oh, and if this is in your bedroom, be prepared for the more adventurous kitties to start jumping directly onto the bed from the platforms, hehe.

Good job so far! :thumb


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Great idea!! They look like they are adapting to it pretty readily!


----------



## Shybail (Nov 1, 2013)

Love this idea. I always wanted to do this for my cats but my husband would not agree and think I am nuts. He makes fun of me as it is with my cats buying them baby food as treats and stuff. He loves them too don't get me wrong but it would take a real cat lover fir him to let me do that. Although may be if I cried about it he'd roll his eyes and say ok but the probably think I needed therapy lol

Keep us updated as it grows! I also second the larger lay down spots and to adjust for a "traffic jam"


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

A Playground for cats!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

That's awesome, Danielle!! It looks like your kitties are already enjoying the shelf steps. I love the photo of Sampson, Boogey, Sophie, and Ramona all enjoying the steps together! I can't wait to see what it looks like once you get the actual catwalk up!

My parents are really not keen at all on cat furniture. Yes, it can be kind of ugly, but I'm not suggesting putting a massive cat tree in our formal dining room or something. I'd just like to maybe put some cat shelves in the finished basement. It's not like we hang out in the basement when we have company over, and, really, we live with 5+ cats, it's not as if they aren't a huge part of our daily lives. Any cat furniture we do have, I've bought. I recently put a window seat up in my bedroom, so that Choco-cat can watch birds. I had previously bought a different window seat, but it didn't sit properly on the sill because of the apron and mitered return below. I would love to put this window seat on a different window so that my own cats could use it, but I know it wouldn't be allowed to stay if I put it up. The one concession to the no cat furniture rule is the big sisal scratching post beside the couch in the living room; I was allowed to put that up because it stops the cats from scratching the arms of the couch instead. I just find it a bit odd that my parents are against the idea of owning cat furniture when just about anyone who comes to our house is greeted by the sight of cats, and cat toys, and cat beds, and food plates, and cat grass, and a drinking fountain for cats. :roll:


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

Danielle, that is TOO awesome!!! They look great! I've also been wanting to make some shelves for my little Ellie. We've pretty much given up on keeping our apartment being "stylish", it's now decorated in cat furniture and cat toys. Hahaha. I wouldn't have it any other way! 

Seriously, could your cats get any cuter?! I don't think I could handle having so many cute fluffballs in one house!!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your compliments on how cute my kitties are, I always think I'm just really biased, but I think I have good taste! 

Also, thanks for the wonderful advice, too, on adding another up & down for them, etc. Right now Sampson and Ramona have been the ONLY ones going up there on their own, I've placed my other kitties up there to see if they'd figure it out. Boogey has also done atleast one shelf on his own, but that's about it. Whereas Sampson and Ramona did it on their own completely. 

I really wanted to do these mostly for Luigi - he kind of slinks around the house and sometimes decides he's going to be a bully to my other kitties, although I am not sure if he just starts with them because he is bored, but he can be a butthead, and I figured if I gave him some vertical space he'd absolutely adore it, but he's terrified so far. :\ 

Also, Sampson has ALREADY been jumping from the platforms onto the bed, he's a pain in the bum. I love that little boy though, anyways! (of course) here he comes now as I type this, haha... he knows I was talking about him because now hes layin on my laptop.. good job.  Luckily they haven't been doing it in the middle of the night YET. :| Wish me luck with that one, haha.. I can just picture it now.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> That's awesome, Danielle!! It looks like your kitties are already enjoying the shelf steps. I love the photo of Sampson, Boogey, Sophie, and Ramona all enjoying the steps together! I can't wait to see what it looks like once you get the actual catwalk up!
> 
> My parents are really not keen at all on cat furniture. Yes, it can be kind of ugly, but I'm not suggesting putting a massive cat tree in our formal dining room or something. I'd just like to maybe put some cat shelves in the finished basement. It's not like we hang out in the basement when we have company over, and, really, we live with 5+ cats, it's not as if they aren't a huge part of our daily lives. Any cat furniture we do have, I've bought. I recently put a window seat up in my bedroom, so that Choco-cat can watch birds. I had previously bought a different window seat, but it didn't sit properly on the sill because of the apron and mitered return below. I would love to put this window seat on a different window so that my own cats could use it, but I know it wouldn't be allowed to stay if I put it up. The one concession to the no cat furniture rule is the big sisal scratching post beside the couch in the living room; I was allowed to put that up because it stops the cats from scratching the arms of the couch instead. I just find it a bit odd that my parents are against the idea of owning cat furniture when just about anyone who comes to our house is greeted by the sight of cats, and cat toys, and cat beds, and food plates, and cat grass, and a drinking fountain for cats. :roll:


Are you calling my cat furniture ugly?  I am just kidding ! I understand, too, but clearly (like in your case) I have a lot of cats so it shouldn't be a surprise to everyone that they're a big role in my everyday life. And that's obviously how I want it - and I don't expect anyone to really understand it or want the life I have - but I DO, and that's all that matters. I will fill my whole house with cat stuff since my cats are a big part of who I am. They are also a big reason I smile daily. They deserve nothing but the best, and thats why I don't really care what other people think. It stinks that your parents won't let you have more kitty furniture, especially for your cats. 

P.S I'd also be so upset if I couldn't have my babies in my bedroom with me, but I'm sure you foster kitty loves you for it.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

When I put up my cat shelving earlier this year (I like to refer to it as a cat loft), Newton took to it immediately. Newt didn't go near it at all... after a couple of months, I placed her on one of the top shelves, and she started using it ever since.. So both of them spend time up there now, which is gratifying to see. 

So I'm not surprised to hear that some of your cats took to it immediately, while others may need a bit more encouragement.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

That's so awesome! I love the picture with all the kitties on the platforms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

